# How do I setup a repeater on CG3000?



## Ps3gamer_ (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm following this video (Extending wireless network range with a repeater HP and Netgear - YouTube) my reapter is a old netgear router n150 wondering if its possible.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

did you see the repeater function like in the video in the n150?
If not than you can't use it as a repeater.


----------



## Ps3gamer_ (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes the n150 does have a
Repeating function but I don't know about the main wifi modem all i see in their is the broadcast a SSID with no settings to it


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

do you see the mac address listed for the wifi in this wifi unit? It maybe stamped on the back/bottom of the unit. 

Then follow the video


----------



## Ps3gamer_ (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes I see both of the Mac adresses in both of the unit but how do I collide it


----------

